# ID Archbar Truss bridge frame please?



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 19, 2013)

Just purchased on ebay.

Hoping you can tell from the sprocket what it is?

Also, does anyone have forks to fit?

cheers

Colin


----------



## filmonger (Nov 19, 2013)

*RE Frame ID*

Nice frame......!


----------



## bike (Nov 19, 2013)

*chainring*

looks like EMBLEM???


----------



## chitown (Nov 19, 2013)

1917 Schwinn World looks pretty close except chain in 1/2" in the catalog.


----------



## buisky (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a 1923 Schwinn truss arch and the rear dropouts are different than your frame. Pull the crank and see if it says anything. Ron


----------



## bike (Nov 20, 2013)

*Never*

Mind.................................oops


----------



## tailhole (Feb 13, 2014)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Just purchased on ebay.
> 
> Hoping you can tell from the sprocket what it is?
> 
> ...




Love that crank ring.  Nice frame too.  Did you ever do anything with it?


----------

